# HGH dosing



## LukeVTS (Dec 7, 2008)

Hi peeps. Not posted on here for ages! Still here in the background learning. Quick question. I've got HGH in doses of 4IU supplied with 1ml water for each. If I double up and use 8IU in just 1ml, will this make any difference? I'm running it at 8IU 3x per week. When I say difference I mean in potency (read it's not as potent on another board by doing this, but couldn't understand why?! 8IU is 8IU right?!) could it cause PIP? Or less PIP because less liquid is being injected sub q? Or if you can think of any other reason why this could be a bad idea? Cheers


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Thinking to much luke.....8iu's is 8iu's mate no matter if it is in 100ml or 1ml


----------



## LukeVTS (Dec 7, 2008)

I over think everything mate. You at NABBA NW and GB? Got 4 mates entering this year. Some old some new to it, so I can't wait.


----------

